# Pineview 01/02 Trip



## starttoday (Dec 29, 2010)

Went up to Pineview today. We started out on the north side of cemetery point. fishing was kind of slow for the most part, I pulled out 11 smaller perch using a demon tipped with a wax worm. Very light hits. 









After 2 hours we moved over to the narrows and the action was definitely better but still getting smaller perch. I did end up catching a big musky but no luck getting it out of the ice.

The ice was about 5 inches thick at cemetery point and 5 1/2 inches in the narrows. Ended up with 18 perch total and a big musky head in the hole... not a bad day.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow way to go out there im getting excited for the perch party up there i have never been there yet


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a fun day thanks for the report. 8)


----------



## starttoday (Dec 29, 2010)

It was definitely a good first time out for the season. The rumor that I heard on the ice today is that the bigger perch will start getting active in about 2 weeks. I sure hope so!


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

That's some good fishing right there. Thanks for the report.


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

great report, I want to get out on pineview soon probably next weekend, you might want to put a sping bobber on it picks up even thelightest bites.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## starttoday (Dec 29, 2010)

bullrider said:


> great report, I want to get out on pineview soon probably next weekend, you might want to put a sping bobber on it picks up even thelightest bites.


I was using a spring bobber for a little while but I decided to use lighter poles instead because it was icing up too fast. It was pretty cold up there and we had no tent.


----------



## Auman (Dec 21, 2010)

I hit Pineview (North of Cemetary Point just East of steep rocky shoreline) over the weekend too. Fished several depths starting at 20 feet. Found the perch schooled up on the bottom at 40 feet. I used wax worms on flourecent green 1/16th oz. ice flies on 2lb. test with no additional weights. Bite was soft and jig had to be within an inch or so of the bottom. Most fish were 5-8 inches. Bites picked up considerably around sunset. The perch became quite agressive and forgot all about the "light bite" idea. Missed a couple big hits where I almost lost my pole down the hole. Ice was 4-5 inches with several week spots that were 2-3 inches. Ice got noisey in the evening as the temps dropped down around 0 F. Graphed a few big fish cruising about 10 feet below the deck. I got tired of putting wax worms on the hook so I switched to using a small piece of perch meat (shiny white part from the perch's belly). That seemed to be the golden ticket because I couldn't get my jig to the bottom without getting several bites. I tried making use of my second pole permit but the fish were biting too fast. I left as it got really dark. I kept 20 perch which turned out to be just enough supply me with a tasty snack and a good supply of bait for next time I call in sick.


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

oh I see starttoday and i guess it is good it was that cold so it thikins up some more


----------



## starttoday (Dec 29, 2010)

Very cold up there but it was nice, we can definitely handle getting a few more inches of solid before the next trip.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think I saw you out there, I was on the other side of the point, a guy from the North side came over to ask how I was doing and I was just getting set up. I should have went to the narrows instead of Mantua!


----------



## crappiehunter2 (Jan 1, 2011)

Quick question. I always fish for panfish (crappie and perch) with ultralight poles and 2 lb. test. Is there a better advantage using a slip type bobber? :-?


----------



## starttoday (Dec 29, 2010)

crappiehunter2 said:


> Quick question. I always fish for panfish (crappie and perch) with ultralight poles and 2 lb. test. Is there a better advantage using a slip type bobber? :-?


Personally I always keep a few spring bobbers on me even when I am using my ultralight poles, if the bites are extra light you will definitely see it. It never hurts to have more tools in your belt. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Im just need to get past this month then it ice fishing time.I want some perch and crappy.


----------

